# My Low Tech 29



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had this 29 gallon tank sitting around in my basement for a bit and I really came to hate my 30 breeder. It had good depth but was just too short. So I put down a dusting of peat, a little mineralized soil and a mix of Shultz Aquatic soil and gravel
*Equipment*
Fluval 303
150 w heater
Lights are just a double strip of T-12's at 20 watts each. 6500 k bulbs
*Plants*
Anubias coffeefolia
Anubias barteri var. nana ‘Eyes’
Anubias barteri var. caladiifolia ‘1705’ 
Anubias nana petite
Microsorum sp. narrow leaf
FTS...








































I need a new background I know, but I had to get something on there, the few rasboras were getting pissed
Comments?


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks pretty good so far, though the left side seems to have some vacancy. You could put some moss or a fern down there. Maybe some pellia or a rock. You could cover the equipment on the right with hornwort. I don't see what's wrong with the background though.

You have a lot of anubias and they are all pretty and healthy

Which is anubias "eyes?" I am thinking of buying a big amount from aquabid, I want to now what I would be getting. How many would you suggest for the midground of a 18x40 tank? SIX or NINE?

GOT ANY CLOSE-UPS of the fish?


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

The background is not that bad actually. And love all the Anubias, especially the one that is covering the driftwood on the right, it looks really cool  Which one is it? And I think some background plants in the left corner would look nice as well. 
Looking good so far


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Quite lovely! I actually like the background. I think it works with this tank.


----------

